# Sad Day



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Today was sad day for me. I was born and raised here in southwest Colorado and one of my favorite areas was hit by a wildfire. Winds were very strong today and I sat on the rim of the Dolores river canyon below McPhee *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* watching a wildfire sweep thru an area that I have hunted and fished in for 35 years. The memories I have in that area are none that I'll ever forget. It is a place my late father and I spent many hours and days as my father taught me to be an outdoorsman and to appreciate the outdoors and life and experiences you can only get by being out in the wild areas. I know the area was overgrown with brush and trees and a burn was probably a good thing, eventually for the area, however it was still a hard thing to see it go. The thing that hurts the most is that the fire had to be caused by humans, no lightning in this area since last summer. Whether it was a campfire or a cigarette thrown out the window of a car I hope people start being more careful. I have a feeling its gonna be a dry year, usually there is still 2 feet of snow on the ground in the area that the fire ravaged thru today. There is a chance of rain tommorrow and I pray that it happens to give the firefighters a chance to help get the fire under control.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Wow, in mourning with you right now, Ruger. Sad to hear it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That is a terrible thing, I've seen some big burn areas and some small ones through the years and there ain't none of them pretty. Hopefully if Ma nature cooperates things will start to sprout soon. I hope you had some pockets that the fire missed.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Memories are special-----Thanks for sharing--------SB


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

You will again see the area green and alive. Perhaps not as you remember it but as God restores it, you see it alive and living. We all came from dust and so we will return.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Ya The country will restore itself and the wildlife will thrive again. Really hated to see it burn but thats the way it goes. Had a little moisture today. I haven't heard how much it helped in putting out the fire. I'll have to drive up there in the next couple of days and check it out.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've killed a some nice animals on the edges of what burned two years prior. Once the grass starts to grow the deer and elk are all over it.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry to hear it man. I was pumping gas yesterday when the wind ripped thru and about ripped my door off. I thought to myself "Man, I hope there are no fires today" but I guess that thought was not enough.

I'm in Teller county and we're really dry right now. I'm getting the impression that this county stays under a Stage 1 burn ban most of the year....

For what it's worth, I have a feeling that hunting area will be better than ever before in the next couple of years.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I hope the turkeys were able to get out of the burn area quick enough alot of turkeys winter there and some stay in the area year round. Turkey season starts Saturday! When we went to look at the fire the other day we talked to a guy that saw a nice bull elk running out of there. Really good bobcat country in that area. But when the fire was burning it was mainly on the north facing slope ofthe canyon and my from my own experience it seems that cats hang out on the sunny south facing slopes, hopefully it stayed on that side and left some of the prime cat habitat. Looking out my window this morning I can still see smoke in that direction but we had a cool frosty night that I'm sure helped.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

That is sad to hear Ruger but as the lads have already said you will soon see green shoots of life as mother nature rebuilds herself.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Got a report that the fire is 100% contained and it only burned 150 acres, that still leaves me alot of my old stomping grounds untouched. Cost $10,000 to fight the fire and over 50 firefighters worked on getting the blaze under control. The official report is that a campfire got out of control.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

That's sad to hear but you will always have those memories and here before to long you will be able to start having new ones. The deer, turkeys will be all over them new shoots.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Ruger said:


> Got a report that the fire is 100% contained and it only burned 150 acres, that still leaves me alot of my old stomping grounds untouched. Cost $10,000 to fight the fire and over 50 firefighters worked on getting the blaze under control. The official report is that a campfire got out of control.


Great news! I'm sure the burned areas will be even better in a few years.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

That is great news Ruger. In a few years that will be the place to hunt!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hopefully with still standing mature trees around it will grow back fast.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey Don's still awake!!!!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Hey Don's still awake!!!!!


And this is a surprise? Does he ever sleep?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Upside down hanging to a branch!?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL In a cave actually.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well don't ever let go and fall in all that Guano!


----------

